# CJ Brown Musky



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Anyone heard how the bite has been on CJ? Looks like it has been productive based off the Muskie Angler Log. 

Going to go out Saturday since CC is having a bass tourney on the lake.

I've only been out there once, for bass, but I highlighted a couple of spots I think will be solid for a spring bite! Going to troll & cast.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've heard a few reports of musky being caught. If you have FB, the lake has a group page!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

See a few fish registered w/Muskies Inc in the last few weeks. 

Can't catch 1 sitting @ home! Good luck!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Headed south to cave to find fish for next weekend. Good luck at CJ.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

MuskyFan said:


> Headed south to cave to find fish for next weekend. Good luck at CJ.


Good luck at the Cave


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Went over this morning to try for a little while before doing yard work. This was my 4th try at CJ this spring and finally connected with a 36". Caught on a 1oz rattletrap casting to shore in shallow water and burning it back. The fish actually hit almost as soon as I started the retrieve. Thought I was hung up until it's head shook.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Troy Dave said:


> Went over this morning to try for a little while before doing yard work. This was my 4th try at CJ this spring and finally connected with a 36". Caught on a 1oz rattletrap casting to shore in shallow water and burning it back. The fish actually hit almost as soon as I started the retrieve. Thought I was hung up until it's head shook.


That's a good springtime pattern. What was the water temp there?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Water temp was 49 on the trolling motor yesterday morning.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Cave run is already in the 60s. CC won’t be far behind with this warm spell.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Fished in the rain this evening from 5 till dark. Caught a 35.5" on a shallow raider in 3.5 fow around 7:30. Water temp was 56.5


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I made my 2nd trip ever there last Monday. I lost a good fish! Thought I was snagged and never got a good hookset.


----------



## LoramieFish12 (Jul 14, 2017)

I was out last Thursday evening. Trolled most of the trip to learn the lake a little bit better.

Had a crankbait down about 5 ft in 15 ft of water, drag ripped for second, then nothing. Didn't snag on anything, but can only assume what hit.

Also side scanned a musky about 300 yards after hit. It was hugging close to the bottom. Went back to cast at it, but lost where it was after that.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Caught 1, lost 1 and missed 2 on spinner bait this morning. Also had a follow on a top raider. Saw the wake behind the bait and tried speed and direction changes but it would not hit. When I started the eight, it flipped it's tail at me and was gone in a big boil. Still waiting to catch a topwater. First fish a few years ago I tried to set the hook at the blowup and pulled it out of it's mouth. By the second fish I forced myself to wait to feel the weight but it got off about half way in. This was my third topwater fish. Fourth time should be the charm.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I thought for sure I was going to land a topwater this morning. In the space of 40 minuets had 4 fish hit. Failed to hook 3 even though they loaded the rod. Managed to hook the 4th on a long cast and it immediately rushed the boat and as soon as I got pressure again it went ballistic jumping rapidly 4 times even though I had the rod tip buried in the water. On the last jump it threw the bait. Over the next hour and a half had 5 more hit a spinner bait and only managed to land 1, a 32 inch. Every fish bent the rod but only managed to get a hook into one. What a frustrating morning and also the most fish I have ever interacted with in a three hour period, or even a whole day for that matter.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Action from 9 fish & 1 of them in the boat? Sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow Troy Dave that's incredible!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I need to get back up to CJB before the Muskies Inc tourney in Sept. Only fished it a couple of times.

Got a 43” on CC today and lost a big’un on a swimbait going for the net. Made the 43” look small but you know how fish tales go. 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Hit it for about 3 hours this morning. Fish did not seem too interested in feeding. Had two separate fish hit early on top water but they never grabbed the bait, only swatted it. I suppose it is possible they could have been bass. Also saw a couple boils, one right by the boat while I was deciding where to cast next. About an hour later had a decent follow on a bucktail but on the fourth turn I must have spooked it, flicked it's tail made a big boil and departed. Did not get a good look for size, water still a little dingy from Sunday's monsoon. Left around 9 when wind picked up. My trolling motor is cable steer so it's a pain in the butt to fish if there is very much wind, too hard to control the boat and fish at the same time.


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Finally broke my topwater barrier and boated 3 within an hour and a half. My fishing partner also boated 2 and we moved 4 others all on topwater. And that was pretty much it for the early morning. No action on bucktails, spinner baits, twitch baits or glide baits. We did each manage to miss a fish throwing swimbaits late morning. All in all a very productive morning.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Troy Dave said:


> Finally broke my topwater barrier and boated 3 within an hour and a half. My fishing partner also boated 2 and we moved 4 others all on topwater. And that was pretty much it for the early morning. No action on bucktails, spinner baits, twitch baits or glide baits. We did each manage to miss a fish throwing swimbaits late morning. All in all a very productive morning.


Congrats on landing your top water fish! Lol was a fun post to read wondering if the next post would be the one! Eventually it was! Good stuff guys! 
Seems the lake is doing quite well! For both musky and walleye!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Troy Dave said:


> Finally broke my topwater barrier and boated 3 within an hour and a half. My fishing partner also boated 2 and we moved 4 others all on topwater. And that was pretty much it for the early morning. No action on bucktails, spinner baits, twitch baits or glide baits. We did each manage to miss a fish throwing swimbaits late morning. All in all a very productive morning.


Extremely outstanding day!


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I have caught a lot of small rocks over the years jigging for walleye but today I caught my first musky sized boulder. Brought it home to weigh it, 4.25 lbs. Snagged it with a swimin dawg and reeling it in it bounced off the bottom providing some head shakes but the lack of fight and dead weight at the boat was the tip off something wasn't right. Had three blowups on a topraider, hooked one but lost it at the boat and had 2 hits and one pickup on a twitchbait and did not hook any. The pickup caught me by surprise. Was working it in and had two twitches in a row with slack line before the lightbulb went off and said, that's a fish swimming at me with the bait in it's mouth. By the time I caught up with the bait it was too late. Guess hand landing the rock was the highlight of todays trip. I will release the rock my next trip to CJ. 
cj


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Troy Dave said:


> I have caught a lot of small rocks over the years jigging for walleye but today I caught my first musky sized boulder. Brought it home to weigh it, 4.25 lbs. Snagged it with a swimin dawg and reeling it in it bounced off the bottom providing some head shakes but the lack of fight and dead weight at the boat was the tip off something wasn't right. Had three blowups on a topraider, hooked one but lost it at the boat and had 2 hits and one pickup on a twitchbait and did not hook any. The pickup caught me by surprise. Was working it in and had two twitches in a row with slack line before the lightbulb went off and said, that's a fish swimming at me with the bait in it's mouth. By the time I caught up with the bait it was too late. Guess hand landing the rock was the highlight of todays trip. I will release the rock my next trip to CJ.
> cj


Definitely got to release that rock! Done want that water level to go down any! Bring a couple from your yard! lol


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, I was brought back to harsh reality of musky fishing this morning. Four and a half hours of no bites, bumps or follows. Did see a couple of small boils out away from the boat. First trip out of the last eighteen I didn't at a bare minimum have a fish on and lose it. I really got spoiled the last seven weeks. Would have thought I was fishing for walleye the way I was getting to expect action from multiple fish each trip. Was a nice run while it lasted.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

That’s musky fishing: Just about the time I think I know something, I‘m shown that I know nothing.

Just returned from northern Wisconsin where I saw only 2 fish all week. Both those fish really wanted the bait but somehow missed, never to be seen again. In June, I saw active fish almost everywhere & even managed to catch a couple shorties. Couldn’t wait to get back & pound those deep weeds….

I know nothing.


----------

